# Good boat to get started in walleye tournaments with?



## Jace (Dec 7, 2011)

Just wondering what a good boat would be to get started in walleye tournaments would be without out breaking my bank to bad would be.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

used and fully loaded, take your pick of the popular brands. 18 to 21ft


----------



## Jace (Dec 7, 2011)

I was looking at pictures of tournaments an see some guys use aluminum deep v like lund rebel or starcraft fishmaster then i see some guys use larger bass boats like ranger or triton is there any reason or is it all preference? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

The rangers and tritons you see are not bass boats, they are walleye boats. There are many choices and price ranges depending on how you equip the boat. Most of the rigs you see in the walleye circuits will set ya back more than 50 grand brand new. Top of the line with all the fixins are pushing 65 gs, so I would recommend going used, with a warranty on the motor, should be able to save about 20gs versus going new. My pick would be Yarcraft, and I hope to get into one in the next two years. 

Team Chubby Darter, Home of the "Merry Minions"


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

For tournament purposes, you're going to want a boat that can handle any reasonable weather and water conditions. Walleye water is often rough water. The big time pro guys almost always use fiberglass deep v walleye boats...they look like bass boats on steriods. They handle rough water really well. A little softer ride than most metal boats. They also can run upwards of 60K and more depending on how they are outfitted! :yikes:

If you just want a decent walleye boat and are doing local tournaments more for fun and education, any good Deep V aluminum boat in the 16-19 ft range would work. Make sure it has a large reliable livewell. Make sure it can handle two guys and gear. I'd look for a walk thru, a small 4 stroke kicker next to the main motor, a bow trolling motor and the best electronics you can fit in your budget. 
In this market, finding a boat capable of doing tournaments with shouldn't be to hard to find. Certainly don't need a glittery go fast rig with all the bells and whistles to fish a tournament. You'll need a livewell or maybe even two livewells depending on the tournament structure. A baitwell would be nice too.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

Jace said:


> I was looking at pictures of tournaments an see some guys use aluminum deep v like lund rebel or starcraft fishmaster then i see some guys use larger bass boats like ranger or triton is there any reason or is it all preference?


yes, sponsors $$$, boat layout, and what was affordable at the time. the glass boats give a dryer ride IMHO, storage goes to lund IMHO in comparable boats. top speed goes to glass by about 2 mph IMHO. only a couple boats afford 2 full size livewells though I have not see the 2012's yet. Alot depends on what YOU want/expect out of the boat and do you have the room to store it. Lots of good deals on boats if you search. But you have to decide what you need/want. ranger,lund,crestliner,skeeter,triton,starcraft, yarcraft etc etc etc. I know of a loaded yarcraft that is for sale by a sponsor here on this site. It's not advertised but is for sale if your interested. fully loaded. not cheap, but when you get everything fully setup your going to have to pay for it no matter what brand. I don't believe it needs any single option added. along with a great dealer for support if needed. I run a crestliner and it's set up to do everything.


----------



## trophy18 (Aug 14, 2011)

If you are gonna crush your boat like alot of tournament guys around here make sure u either got a warranty or buy something fiberglass.....other wise shes gonna crack, seen alot of aluminum leak masters up this way.


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

I started fishing the Michigan Walleye Tour 4 years ago in a 15.5 Lowe side console with a 50 hp Johnson. The next year we upgraded to an 1800 Lund with a 90 Honda. Last year I bit the bullet and bought a Stratos 21msx dual console with a 225 optimax. That being said, the boat doesn't make you a better fisherman. It will open up more options to you making farther runs and being able to fish rougher waters but again, prefishing and knowing where to go on tournament days makes the money. 

Get whatever you can afford. There was something about fishing in a 4000 dollar 15 footer and kicking the asses of guys in the 60k+ that really put a smile on my face.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

I had a 20' Lind predetor with a 175 optimax. Tiller. That would be a great. Begainers boat. Open tons of storage and a great ride. Ranger makes a 20' glass tiller rated for 200 hp

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## trophy18 (Aug 14, 2011)

I have only won one tournament and it was honest to god of a 24 ft sea ray that had never caught a fish, my buddy wanted to run the bags off the side at first , the boat was weaving everywhere, i suggested we run em off the back, caught our first 4 fish within 25 minutes of that (on 2 hot and tots with no weight in july) and our fifth one we weighed we caught off a rod off the front of the boat that was tied on with a tube sock because we didnt have enough rod holders. It was the augres tournament 2 years ago , we won by over 2 pounds, LUCK is huge:lol:


----------



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

ebijack said:


> yes, sponsors $$$, boat layout, and what was affordable at the time. the glass boats give a dryer ride IMHO, storage goes to lund IMHO in comparable boats. top speed goes to glass by about 2 mph IMHO. only a couple boats afford 2 full size livewells though I have not see the 2012's yet. Alot depends on what YOU want/expect out of the boat and do you have the room to store it. Lots of good deals on boats if you search. But you have to decide what you need/want. ranger,lund,crestliner,skeeter,triton,starcraft, yarcraft etc etc etc. I know of a loaded yarcraft that is for sale by a sponsor here on this site. It's not advertised but is for sale if your interested. fully loaded. not cheap, but when you get everything fully setup your going to have to pay for it no matter what brand. I don't believe it needs any single option added. along with a great dealer for support if needed. I run a crestliner and it's set up to do everything.


Pm sent

Team Chubby Darter, Home of the "Merry Minions"


----------



## cmonky (May 4, 2008)

loweboats said:


> I started fishing the Michigan Walleye Tour 4 years ago in a 15.5 Lowe side console with a 50 hp Johnson. The next year we upgraded to an 1800 Lund with a 90 Honda. Last year I bit the bullet and bought a Stratos 21msx dual console with a 225 optimax. That being said, the boat doesn't make you a better fisherman. It will open up more options to you making farther runs and being able to fish rougher waters but again, prefishing and knowing where to go on tournament days makes the money.
> 
> Get whatever you can afford. There was something about fishing in a 4000 dollar 15 footer and kicking the asses of guys in the 60k+ that really put a smile on my face.


 the leaky lowe :yikes:


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

trophy18 said:


> If you are gonna crush your boat like alot of tournament guys around here make sure u either got a warranty or buy something fiberglass.....other wise shes gonna crack, seen alot of aluminum leak masters up this way.


Every trail has a *few* guys that do beat the crap out of their equipment. With that being said, it's pretty easy to know or find out which guys those are. Most of us pay for our stuff with hard earned cash and cannot afford to repair or replace stuff for no good reason. And need to be able to get out to the spots and be able to return and fish the next day without breakdowns. Alot of the tourney boats are setup for maximum efficiency, around here setup for trolling , jigging, handlining. I'm still running my 2001 C liner that has been thru many tourney's and some of the roughest conditions around. Never been repaired or needed to. Yes I have ran it hard in some conditions but that was because I had to. But never cracked or broke it. So a used boat can be a great deal from the right person.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Lots of good used glass multispecies boats out there. You never said how much money would be considered as


> breaking my bank to bad


 You can get into a new Ranger Angler (see avatar) or Reata for the price of a new truck. There are used ones out there, but unlike tin, they do hold their value quite well.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=22554


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

ESOX said:


> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=22554


This is a GREAT boat. Former owner was CMONKEY and now Mick owns it. If you can afford this boat....run, dont walk and snatch it up.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

loweboats said:


> This is a GREAT boat. Former owner was CMONKEY and now Mick owns it. If you can afford this boat....run, dont walk and snatch it up.


Did Mick even use it yet? Very nice boat, dang thing has followed me around a few times out on erie  :evil:


----------



## cmonky (May 4, 2008)

ebijack said:


> Did Mick even use it yet? Very nice boat, dang thing has followed me around a few times out on erie  :evil:


mick bought it from me in the fall, and then he ran across a sweet deal on his dream boat and couldnt pass it up! whoever gets the stratos is going to get a sweet rig for a steal at that price! that boats a fast,stable rig! you callin me a piper tom :lol:


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

ME??? naw  It's always good to hook up with you out there! When you getting your new ranger?


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

ESOX said:


> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=22554


The same ad is on walleye central and craigs list, he has it at 22k there. Thats a really nice boat. I was looking for one of these at the end 2010 and couldnt find it anywhere in Michigan. Since I bought mine that same fall, as luck would have it, they start to show up all over this past summer. That boat is worth a look and a ride, that is if you like bubbles.


----------

